# Beginner needs help...



## Ryan (May 22, 2006)

I've been hitting balls at the range since I was in grade school with my dad and grandpa, but I've never taken golf up seriously until now. What I need are suggestions on a set of woods (1,3,5) and a putter. I'm set with irons (Ping Eye 2s) but want to buy new woods and a putter in a reasonable price range, preferably no more than 300-400 for all four clubs. I don't really care for the enormous drivers, but whatever you guys can tell me would be great!

Thanks a lot,
Ryan


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Ryan

As per my reply on the driver thread of yours, get down to your local store where you can try a few different brands and see which ones suit your game the most.

We could sit here saying, buy this and buy that but it wont help you - the clubs that I can hit you might hate, and likewise the clubs you get on with I may not be able to hit.

Try as many out as you can.

Best of luck


----------

